# Replacement impeller pulley for Husqvarna 1130SBEXP(96193000600) part number 532427071



## DanielMS

Pulley has been discontinued. Searched the internet for replacement or after market options. Key is sheared off pulley. Could cut keyway to match shaft but would prefer not to. Are there any companies that could cross reference the part number for a replacement. Thanks.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

I have the 532191079 pulley from my Husqvarna 10530SBE sitting around doing nothing. I believe the 532427071 is a newer version of the 532191079.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to SBF Danie









Maybe some dimensions on that P/N 532191079 would help ?

Have you tried calling Husky customer service to see if they have any ideas on a substitution ?


.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Danie
> View attachment 174405
> 
> 
> Maybe some dimensions on that P/N 532191079 would help ?
> 
> Have you tried calling Husky customer service to see if they have any ideas on a substitution ?


Danie is looking for P/N 532427071. I have P/N 532191079. As far as I can tell they are the same pulley size wise. 532427071 is the superseded P/N for 532191079. The Husqvarna snow-throwers haven't changed much over the years. The biggest change was going from Tecumseh engines bolted directly to the chassis to using LCT engines that are bolted to an engine mounting plate that is then bolted to the chassis. 

The pulley is 7 1/2" diameter. The hole is 11/16" diameter. A 5/8" wide v-belt.


----------



## tjl72

Same issue today - bolt sheared off and key in pulley is trashed. Cant find either pulley in stock anywhere??? Not sure if I could build up the key with weld or grind out a keyways and use a key pin - or just weld the pulley to the shaft!!!!


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

I still have my 532191079 pulley.

I tried contacting DanielMS, but no response yet.

Someone else sent me a PM inquiring about the pulley. Haven't heard back from them either.

Bad timing I guess.


----------



## Ron_M

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> I still have my 532191079 pulley.
> 
> I tried contacting DanielMS, but no response yet.
> 
> Someone else sent me a PM inquiring about the pulley. Haven't heard back from them either.
> 
> Bad timing I guess.


Amazingly I'm sitting here googling with the same exact problem, my pulley key sheered off and I can't find it anywhere in stock. If you still have your 532191079 pulley please message me, I'll take it!


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

Is your pulley 532427071? They don't seem to be made as well as the older ones (532191079). The new pulleys seem to use a cheaper metal.


----------



## Ron_M

Per the manual that came with the snow blower, it is PN 191079. Various online resources say its the same as Husqvarna PN 532427079, such as:









Pulley Craftsman, Husqvarna 191079, 181083, 427071, 191098, 532191079, 532181083, 532191098, 532427071


Pulley Craftsman, Husqvarna 191079, 181083, 427071, 191098, 532191079, 532181083, 532191098, 532427071




www.rpmpieces.com





The material in this one doesn't seem so great to be honest! However, one made of cheaper material is still better than one that's broken.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

Ron_M said:


> Per the manual that came with the snow blower, it is PN 191079. Various online resources say its the same as Husqvarna PN 532427079, such as:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulley Craftsman, Husqvarna 191079, 181083, 427071, 191098, 532191079, 532181083, 532191098, 532427071
> 
> 
> Pulley Craftsman, Husqvarna 191079, 181083, 427071, 191098, 532191079, 532181083, 532191098, 532427071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rpmpieces.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The material in this one doesn't seem so great to be honest! However, one made of cheaper material is still better than one that's broken.


Which machine do you have? Did the bolt holding it on come loose? I always check all the bolts and nuts on the machine when I service it in the summer. Many of them I have removed and put back on with thread lock. The vibration these machines do guarantees something will come loose eventually. 

I've probably added 5 pounds to my machine between all the thread lock and anti-seize used.


----------



## Ron_M

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> Which machine do you have? Did the bolt holding it on come loose? I always check all the bolts and nuts on the machine when I service it in the summer. Many of them I have removed and put back on with thread lock. The vibration these machines do guarantees something will come loose eventually.
> 
> I've probably added 5 pounds to my machine between all the thread lock and anti-seize used.


I've got a poulan 96194000502.

And you're exactly right! the bolt the was holding it on fell off, the pulley became loose and the keyway in the pulley sheered off. Good call on thread lock/anti-seize!


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

That Poulan looks exactly the same as my Husqvarna 10530SBE. I believe they are an AYP machine. I know there is a Craftsman that is exactly the same, also. It was a popular model made with different colors to match all the different brands that put it out.

I'm thinking of upgrading the impeller drive pulley from 2.75" to 3". That should almost double the throwing distance if the engine can handle it.


----------



## rdcusa

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> I have the 532191079 pulley from my Husqvarna 10530SBE sitting around doing nothing. I believe the 532427071 is a newer version of the 532191079.
> View attachment 174400
> 
> 
> View attachment 174401
> 
> 
> View attachment 174402


Is this pulley still available?


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

Sorry, someone already grabbed it.

I've had five or six people ask me about it over the last couple of months. Seems like the bolt holding that pulley on is coming loose for many owners. That is something that should be checked every year. A little red thread locker should take care of it.

rdcusa, Which machine do you have? If you can't find a replacement pulley, you can replace the gearbox assembly (which will use a newer impeller pulley). I had to replace the gearbox assembly on my 10530SBE because the original worm gear had four consecutive broken teeth and I could not find a new/used worm gear. I had to purchase the whole gear assembly which included a new impeller pulley. It will probably cost $200-250, but everything will be new and should last many years.

Good luck.


----------



## rdcusa

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> Sorry, someone already grabbed it.
> 
> I've had five or six people ask me about it over the last couple of months. Seems like the bolt holding that pulley on is coming loose for many owners. That is something that should be checked every year. A little red thread locker should take care of it.
> 
> rdcusa, Which machine do you have? If you can't find a replacement pulley, you can replace the gearbox assembly (which will use a newer impeller pulley). I had to replace the gearbox assembly on my 10530SBE because the original worm gear had four consecutive broken teeth and I could not find a new/used worm gear. I had to purchase the whole gear assembly which included a new impeller pulley. It will probably cost $200-250, but everything will be new and should last many years.
> 
> Good luck.


Husqvarna_10530SBE
I have an 1130SBEXP


Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> Sorry, someone already grabbed it.
> 
> I've had five or six people ask me about it over the last couple of months. Seems like the bolt holding that pulley on is coming loose for many owners. That is something that should be checked every year. A little red thread locker should take care of it.
> 
> rdcusa, Which machine do you have? If you can't find a replacement pulley, you can replace the gearbox assembly (which will use a newer impeller pulley). I had to replace the gearbox assembly on my 10530SBE because the original worm gear had four consecutive broken teeth and I could not find a new/used worm gear. I had to purchase the whole gear assembly which included a new impeller pulley. It will probably cost $200-250, but everything will be new and should last many years.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Husqvarna_10530SBE...
I have an 1130SBEXP. I’m not an expert in the idea but do you know if the parts are interchangeable between the 2 units? If they are I would definitely entertain the idea. My snow blower is in GREAT shape. It’s definitely a poor design for the key to be part of the pulley. Any info you have would be great.
rdcusa


----------



## rdcusa

rdcusa said:


> Husqvarna_10530SBE
> I have an 1130SBEXP
> 
> Hi Husqvarna_10530SBE...
> I have an 1130SBEXP. I’m not an expert in the idea but do you know if the parts are interchangeable between the 2 units? If they are I would definitely entertain the idea. My snow blower is in GREAT shape. It’s definitely a poor design for the key to be part of the pulley. Any info you have would be great.
> rdcusa





Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> Sorry, someone already grabbed it.
> 
> I've had five or six people ask me about it over the last couple of months. Seems like the bolt holding that pulley on is coming loose for many owners. That is something that should be checked every year. A little red thread locker should take care of it.
> 
> rdcusa, Which machine do you have? If you can't find a replacement pulley, you can replace the gearbox assembly (which will use a newer impeller pulley). I had to replace the gearbox assembly on my 10530SBE because the original worm gear had four consecutive broken teeth and I could not find a new/used worm gear. I had to purchase the whole gear assembly which included a new impeller pulley. It will probably cost $200-250, but everything will be new and should last many years.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Husqvarna_10530
Started doing some comparisons and indeed have found parts from another newer model that are available...
Thank you so much for the nudge in the right direction....you definitely have helped me out.
Thanks Again,
rdcusa


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

No problem.

I've been comparing my 10530SBE with similar newer models to see what has changed. Then find out if I can use some of the newer designed parts on my machine, if they improved it. 

Part # 597371501 is the newest gear assembly that also comes with a new impeller pulley for our machines. The going rate is $190 + tax and shipping. If you can replace it yourself or even if you had to pay someone to do it, it would be a lot cheaper than buying a new blower.

I don't think the key being part of the pulley is a bad design per se. Maybe the pulley would still be usable if the key was separate and only the key failed. I don't know if they used thread locker when the pulleys were installed. That should prevent this problem.


----------



## tpeyus

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> I have the 532191079 pulley from my Husqvarna 10530SBE sitting around doing nothing. I believe the 532427071 is a newer version of the 532191079.
> View attachment 174400
> 
> 
> View attachment 174401
> 
> 
> View attachment 174402


----------



## tpeyus

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> I have the 532191079 pulley from my Husqvarna 10530SBE sitting around doing nothing. I believe the 532427071 is a newer version of the 532191079.
> View attachment 174400
> 
> 
> View attachment 174401
> 
> 
> View attachment 174402


Any chance this pulley is still available and for sale? If so, I'm willing to purchase. Thanks, Trevor


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

Unfortunately no. Which model do you have (ex. Husqvarna 1130SBEXP (96193000600)?

If you read all of the posts above, you will find out that you may have to replace the entire gear assembly. Part # 597371501 most likely is what you will need. If your machine is still in good shape and worth keeping that would be the way to go.

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## dr bob

Guys --

Know that a half-competent machine shop can broach a new keyway in an existing pulley for you, and tap for a new setscrew. So don't panic.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

dr bob said:


> Guys --
> 
> Know that a half-competent machine shop can broach a new keyway in an existing pulley for you, and tap for a new setscrew. So don't panic.


I would assume fixing the broken one would cost a lot more than getting a new/used one, if you could find one. 

I could have been greedy and asked a lot of money for my used but no longer needed impeller pulley, but I'm not like that. 

I think everyone was worried that they would just have to buy a new machine or shovel. All of the online parts retailers list the pulley, but are all discontinued. Even ebay had nothing. 

Yearly maintenance would avoid this problem.


----------



## grantiago

dr bob said:


> Guys --
> 
> Know that a half-competent machine shop can broach a new keyway in an existing pulley for you, and tap for a new setscrew. So don't panic.


Read on there is a happy ending. 
After spending way too much time searching eBay etc. for a replacement, I was about 20 minutes into cutting a keyway myself with the edge of the little flat-file I use for knocking down the depth gauge on my chainsaw. I was fighting to make sure to keep the edges square. I said to myself, 'If you mess this up, you're in for $200 -- minimum -- on an every bit as Mickey Mouse retrofit." I have a special place in the Mickey Mouse kingdom. This time I got on the phone. 

A very-competent machine shop cut a new keyway in my existing pulley for $25 (his minimum shop rate). It took around 15 minutes from the time I walked in the door. The square key at Industrial Hardware was $5. The shaft key slot is a 0.197 or a 5mm. The 5mm is the one you are looking for. 

If thirty bucks is too much for you, I'm saying I could have finished the keyway cut with the file in another half-hour. But you are going to have some play in your edges. You could Mickey Mouse a jig to keep the file from yawing -- so much.

This is an run-of-the-mill job for machine shops. If your local machine shops are too expensive, GTS Tom Megis Garden City Idaho. I'm sure you could drop you pulley in a usps flat rate envelope and get it done that way. Meanwhile, , if you have any questions -- ask away.

Mine is a craftsman snow blower 917881150 that uses this same pulley. 
I consider my craftsman is a husky that has been painted red. ;-)
Craftsman 191079 impeller pulley
or a Husqvarna 532191071. 
replaced by the also unavailable 532191079.
note the 532 prefix.

I'm a good researcher. I spent more time looking for this pulley than it took me to have a keyway cut. I think the only way you are going to find one of these pulleys online is if some one parts out a husky or craftsman on ebay and you are lucky enough to stumble upon it before it gets snapped up.


----------



## zhy987

I’m in the same boat.

any parts available? 
If machining, what exactly am I asking for? A slot to be cut in the pulley and a key manufactured to match the slot in the shaft?

think jb weld would hold the broken piece on the pulley?


----------



## tabora

zhy987 said:


> If machining, what exactly am I asking for? A slot to be cut in the pulley


Yes, from post #23 above:


grantiago said:


> A very-competent machine shop cut a new keyway in my existing pulley for $25 (his minimum shop rate). It took around 15 minutes from the time I walked in the door. The square key at Industrial Hardware was $5. The shaft key slot is a 0.197 or a 5mm. The 5mm is the one you are looking for.





zhy987 said:


> think jb weld would hold the broken piece on the pulley?


Not a chance...
Take a look at your other thread for a possible pulley source.


----------



## grantiago

zhy987 said:


> I’m in the same boat.
> 
> any parts available?
> If machining, what exactly am I asking for? A slot to be cut in the pulley and a key manufactured to match the slot in the shaft?
> 
> think jb weld would hold the broken piece on the pulley?


A slot cut in the pully is exactly what you are looking for. Get on the phone and start calling machine shops. They will walk you through it. Cutting a keyway to a machinist is like filling a spreadsheet to an accountant. One caveat, it is better to have them cut the keyway shallow. You can always file the shaft key down to depth for a snug fit. The 5mm keys are a standard piece of hardware, but are hard to come by. ebay 5mm keyway I have an extra piece of the 5mm shaft key. Send me a pm and I will mail it to you . The JB weld will last about 5 revolutions. While you are at it, have the machinist drill and tap a set screw as well. I tapped mine myself, but it took time, care and tools you may not have. The set screw has to be on the impeller (front) side of the pully. Edited -- The side of the pully without a weld. Yep. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## zhy987

grantiago said:


> A slot cut in the pully is exactly what you are looking for. Get on the phone and start calling machine shops. They will walk you through it. Cutting a keyway to a machinist is like filling a spreadsheet to an accountant. One caveat, it is better to have them cut the keyway shallow. You can always file the shaft key down to depth for a snug fit. The 5mm keys are a standard piece of hardware, but are hard to come by. ebay 5mm keyway I have an extra piece of the 5mm shaft key. Send me a pm and I will mail it to you . The JB weld will last about 5 revolutions. While you are at it, have the machinist drill and tap a set screw as well. I tapped mine myself, but it took time, care and tools you may not have. The set screw has to be on the impeller (front) side of the pully. Yep. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## zhy987

Can’t picture how the set screw would work on the pulley.

is it on the raised part that I’m pointing to?

how do you tighten the set screw and does it go into the shaft? I’m smart, but can't visualize things. Lol. Is the set screw just screwed up against the shaft but not into it. Not seeing the reason for it.

I have a lead on a replacement pulley but not holding my breath.

can you clarify? is #10 or #30 in the parts diagram a shear pin/bolt? what should be protecting the pulley?


----------



## grantiago

Here you go. The set screw keeps the key from rattling around or out. Drill it to set against the key and hold it in place. Since the two ends or the keyway on the shaft are sealed - the engine side it is only cut so deep -- on the bolt side it is held in by the washer -- you could probably get by without a set screw. I've seen pully setups without any sort of keyway. There is a flat spot on the shaft and the set screw (or two) goes there. I don't think that style is strong enough for a snowblower.


----------



## Turbospeed440

Does anyone know the outside diameter of this pulley . I brought mine to the local shop and he threw it out. I know the shaft and v size just need the outside diameter gonna get one from McMaster carr


----------



## grantiago

There is another thread by zhy987 with a possible parts source. Check that out. Meanwhile 7.5" x 0.75" Measured with a tape arcing over the retaining bolt. Best I can do.


----------



## zhy987

Turbospeed440 said:


> Does anyone know the outside diameter of this pulley . I brought mine to the local shop and he threw it out. I know the shaft and v size just need the outside diameter gonna get one from McMaster carr


What’s the shaft and v size?


----------



## Caper63

I may have one of these taking up space in my shed. I had a Craftsman manufactured by Husky. Gearbox went. I bought a used gearbox that came with its own different pulley, which I used. I kept the original pulley, but I no longer have this blower as the engine threw a rod last year.

I am traveling on business this week. I will look at it for a part # when I get home. No value to me. I will mail it for the shipping cost. Let me see if I can get a part # off it first.


----------



## zhy987

Caper63 said:


> I may have one of these taking up space in my shed. I had a Craftsman manufactured by Husky. Gearbox went. I bought a used gearbox that came with its own different pulley, which I used. I kept the original pulley, but I no longer have this blower as the engine threw a rod last year.
> 
> I am traveling on business this week. I will look at it for a part # when I get home. No value to me. I will mail it for the shipping cost. Let me see if I can get a part # off it first.


Please keep for me. I’ve ordered One from parts trees. It’s showing as pending…..I’m guessing they will tell me it’s discontinued in a matter of days.


----------



## zhy987

I can’t believe this part is not available. Two websites which showed it as available have informed me that in fact, the part is not available. I’m surprised….there must be thousands of machines that use this pulley. I’ve had no luck with local machine shops. Too busy prepping for boating season. 

another member on the forum is my only hope at this time for a relatively quick solution.


----------



## Cabincat

Not the same part number but put one of these impeller kits on my Craftsman version of the AYP Husqvarna.. model *15530SB-LS*

Other than being red I pretty much spec/converted with parts for that model... replaced with auger bushings for bearings as well back in '10.






Does this Hi Performance Impeller Kit Part# 532187724 fit my new Husqvarna 15530SB-LS?


A buying guide for lawn mowers, snow blowers, chain saws, and more, complete with product reviews and a online forum community of enthusiasts ready to answer your buying or maintenance questions.




www.abbysguide.com


















































Does this Hi Performance Impeller Kit Part# 532187724 fit my new Husqvarna 15530SB-LS?


A buying guide for lawn mowers, snow blowers, chain saws, and more, complete with product reviews and a online forum community of enthusiasts ready to answer your buying or maintenance questions.




www.abbysguide.com



































closely related to a Husky 10527SB but with a 30" intake, B&S 1450 series engine, standard drift cutters and 16" x 6.5" tires


----------

